# Alternatives to Garneau and Pearl Izumi?



## Architect Pedal Masher (Jan 27, 2021)

Just started riding again after a 10 year break. I've liked the design, fit and cost of the Garneau and Pearl Izumi brands. However, I've noticed that many of the things I would buy from them are out of stock. I do like more expensive brands (Castelli, etc.) and have bought some of these items on sale. Voler looks interesting but have not bought from them.

Are there are any comparable brands out there that are comparable in cost and quality?


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Stock is a big problem for every brand right now - it's very hit or miss as to whether things are in stock or not.

You might check out Giro's jerseys. They have a casual line that has a similar comfortable fit to Pearl Izumi.

"The Black Bibs" company has a no-nonesense line of bibs that are relatively inexpensive, but seem to be holding up well (I've had two pairs for about a year - no issues). They also have no logos for those who don't enjoy being a human billboard, and come in short inseam, normal, and long inseam versions if you need such things.

I don't personally care for their jerseys, as they are a bit on the thin side for me. This might be a plus if you ride in really hot weather, but, they will be semi-see through. Just be aware.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I will second the Black Bibs for Bib shorts and Knickers. I like the top of the line Black Bib Ultimate and it compares favorably with the PI Interval bib. I have both, sizing is similar and I like the pad in the Black Bibs better. The compression and fit are similar. I also have 2 pair of Black Bib knickers. Not quite as copressive as the Ultimates but still a nice fit. 
How is the sizing on the black Bib jerseys?


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

Also AeroTech clothing. Nice stuff, reasonable prices. 






Cycling Apparel, Bike Shorts, Bike Jerseys by Aero Tech Designs


Aero Tech Designs makes cycling apparel for comfort while riding! Our cycling apparel gets great reviews! Handcrafted in the U.S.A. Satisfaction guaranteed.




www.aerotechdesigns.com


----------



## gthcarolina (Feb 14, 2005)

I like voter especially thermal bibs and tights. Also nice bibs they have good sales. For jerseys I like Twin Six and Primal


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Assos shorts are nice, but expensive.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I am loving Pactimo bibs.
Expensive but worth it, they do have sales which drastically lower price.


----------

